# cage size--would this work?



## DZLife (Feb 8, 2008)

Would this work as a temporary tank for an adult female argentine black and white tegu---(temporary as in from now until next brumation period)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/for/566592264.html">http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/for/566592264.html</a><!-- m -->

Also, please keep in mind that she will be taken out almost every day for exercise while not in brumation.

I'm working on getting a large custom made feeding trough enclosure.


----------



## Aranha (Feb 8, 2008)

I wouldnt recommend it.. Tegus need their warmth from the enclosure and it will probably get sick if u have it outside all of the time. Another BIG problem with having them outside alot is that when u put them in the enclosure again after having them running around in the room/house the enclosure will be Tiny for em since they are used to being outside of it. If You want to get a tegu you really need to think about what they need and not just a cheap tank that will do! No offence but that is way to small!


----------



## DZLife (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree, but my mother has decided that she knows more about them than I do.
She is convinced that what I want to get for my tegu in the way of housing is me just going overboard. She believes that it is just my OCD acting up..... *sigh*

Anyone have any ideas on how to handle it? I need to get her to understand that this won't do. She wants to do the bare minimum for now.....what can I tell her is the *safe* bare minimum.

By the way, I hate doing the bare minimum for my animals....I always try to go the extra mile, but my mother won't let me do it at all unless I start out with the minimum. Oh, and I am getting a job so I can pay for a nice enclosure, so scratch the statement that it would be for all summer.
If all goes as planned, I only need something that will last me a few months TOPS.


----------



## Aranha (Feb 8, 2008)

Do u have a adult tegu or are u planning to buy one? Its actually ALOT better to buy a young since you can easily tame it with time. An adult is alot harder to tame since not all tegus are born nice.

Add: i got a 6x3x3 for my young tegu thats still small.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, I can't buy a young one at the time, as I need to start the breeding project within 2 years...once again, my mother got involved, and I need to pay her back before long... (although I would much rather start with a young tegu, so I can have it imprint on me, and I get to put forth all the effort of raising the tegu myself.)
I am starting up a small scale breeding project up with a friend, and his tegus are already subadult. I haven't been able to find a suitable subadult male OR female for the last 5 months....atleast I haven't gotten it before someone else jumped on it.
Also, I know this one is rediculously tame, as I am buying it from a friend who works in a reptile education program, and brough her to elementary schools on a regular basis.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh, and even if I don't find her suitable, I have all of his information, and he offered me a 7-week guarantee if I don't find her "suitable".


----------



## DZLife (Feb 8, 2008)

lol at my redundancy


----------



## Aranha (Feb 8, 2008)

You still might wanna get a bigger tank. And if u cant get a bigger tank i say go for a smaller tegu or a smaller species. That tank is really small dude!


----------



## nat (Feb 8, 2008)

if you are looking for a way to show your mom that the above tank ISN't adaquate I would a) show her this thread as it demonstrates long term tegu keepers do not think it is a good idea and b) show her the caresheets avaialble through this forum which will outline the minimum cage sizes for adult tegus. 

cheers
Nat


----------



## Lexi (Feb 8, 2008)

Have you owned tegus before?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 8, 2008)

How big is this female, if you could get me a size on her.


----------

